# Pension Fund Requirement for Freelancer Visa



## fifthhouse (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am considering applying for the freelancer visa offered by the German government for foreign freelancers to live and work in Germany. 

I am over 45 years old, and so am bound by a requirement to "have in place a sufficient pension fund." 

I have not yet been able to find out what exactly this means. Does it mean I need x amount of dollars - euros stowed away, or a guaranteed pension from my native country? Or does it mean I need an account set up where my income is deducted each month and deposeded into the pension fund where I cannot spend it until retirement age? Or does it mean something else?


----------

